# can i kill with single tbg?



## natureboy922 (Jul 5, 2013)

Could I kill a squirrel at 20 yards with 45 cal lead if I could get a headshot? Please comment I need info!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

can you hit a golfball at 20 yards with 45cal lead consistently?


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Like B said, you need to perfect and be confident of your shooting skills before attempting to take live game, it`s only right...


----------



## ceedub (Apr 22, 2013)

If you can get a kill off of a wound then take it! 20 yards is a heck of a shot to make on any small game so I would try to get closer, maybe bait them in if you can but I think you would be good to kill a squirrel with single gold if you lightened up you ammo a bit. 3/8 steel will do the job pretty easy on most small game like that. Don't bee too concerned with a head shot, ribs will do just fine on an animal with a vital cavity that compact.


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Yes. 45 cal. is a big piece of lead. A decently powerful slingshot and a well placed shot using 45cal will be more than adequate.


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

any decent sized single tbg setup will easily take small game with the right ammo. As previous posters have said, shot placement is crucial. You might want to consider a smaller piece of lead though, thats going to be moving pretty slow off a single tbg setup, will still kill though.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

The velocity will depend on the width of the bands, your draw length, the slack length of the bands, and the degree of taper. I would say you need to get that .45 ammo moving at about 175 fps. That is certainly doable with single layer TBG ... what the heck, I do it with Alliance 105s or 107s.

My preference is for heavy ammo ... I like .45 lead ... I prefer my slightly heavier 3/8 x 1/2 lead cylinders. But if you are not getting the velocity you want, I would urge you to try 3/8 lead ball, rather than drop to the (in my opinion) wimpy, marginally adequate 3/8 inch steel. I do not mean to stir up a big controversy here ... I know several of you like to hunt with 3/8 inch steel ... just stating my preferences ... to each their own.

Frankly, 20 yards is a very long shot ... personally I would not shoot at that distance. The vast majority of slingshot shooters would be lucky to hit any spot on a squirrel at 20 yards. Try to get closer.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Charles said:


> The velocity will depend on the width of the bands, your draw length, the slack length of the bands, and the degree of taper. I would say you need to get that .45 ammo moving at about 175 fps. That is certainly doable with single layer TBG ... what the heck, I do it with Alliance 105s or 107s.
> 
> My preference is for heavy ammo ... I like .45 lead ... I prefer my slightly heavier 3/8 x 1/2 lead cylinders. But if you are not getting the velocity you want, I would urge you to try 3/8 lead ball, rather than drop to the (in my opinion) wimpy, marginally adequate 3/8 inch steel. I do not mean to stir up a big controversy here ... I know several of you like to hunt with 3/8 inch steel ... just stating my preferences ... to each their own.
> 
> ...


I have hunted a while with 3/8 steel and a considerable amount of times squirrel in particular shrug the shot .... Having got my lead mould of eBay the slightly larger lead 11MM balls are horrific in comparison little ricochet and a huge dull thump at where they impact....


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16188-effective-hunting-setups/?p=187225


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

If you gonna hunt with light bands you want a fast rig.. close to 300fps with 8.5mm lead or 3/8 steel should give you a pass through body shot.. on a rat any way.. small amo is better with light draw fast bands.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

I would not try to kill a squirrel with 3/8 steel, not dense enough, I'm sure it has been done before, but I would not recommend it, for single tbg, I would get some 36 cal lead, its heavy enough for bft, and light enough for those singles, 45 cal lead can work in your situation with singles, just need to practice , the key is a long draw and great shot placement, my opinion


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I think that 45 lead is marginal for squirrels and prefer 50, squirrels are very tough for their size.


----------



## AJhunt (Jun 3, 2012)

single 30 to 25 tbg is fast for 45 cal


----------



## AJhunt (Jun 3, 2012)

or 30 to 20


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

35-25 single tbg for 45 cal lead.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

I have killed squirel with single theraband gold cut 12 inches long with a 48 inch draw


----------

